# Tracker Panfish PF16



## warefishin (Jan 23, 2014)

I just bought the boat I have wanted for a long time a tracker pf16. I am going to have to funish work on my current boat before I get this one fishable but I am excited to get started so I thought I would throw up some pictures and get this thread started. 

I payed 750 motor runs and steering and controls work. The sterring seems a little tight but I have some time to get it working after I redo all the interior and replace the transom.


----------



## jonboatboy (Jan 24, 2014)

Man thats a real cool rig. If I had the funds or found a deal like you did Id pick that boat up too. Thats gonna be awsome when you and the fam go out and you have all the room up from to fish and the ole lady and boy will have the back to do whatever. You wont have to walk around or step over them to goto from driving the boat to trolling. Very nice rig. Plan of painting it or leaving it that raw aluminum? That wil be cool when you get it done.


----------



## warefishin (Jan 24, 2014)

I am going to clean it up first before I decide about painting or not the hull really isn't in to bad of shape it looks rough because I had to pull it down a couple of dirt roads with no fenders and it sprayed mud all over the place lol. 

Right now I am thinking about tearing out the carpet and going spray in or hydroturf. I love the way carpet looks when its new but I want to keep this boat a while and don't want a ton of maintenance.


----------



## overboard (Jan 24, 2014)

Those are nice boats, and the price was right! The stick steer is kind of neat too.
Keep posting on progress!


----------



## jonboatboy (Jan 26, 2014)

Dude I went to lowes and got light colored grey indoor/outdoor carpet and it was super cheap, super durable, and it comes clean easy with some dawn dish soap and a light scrubbing. My buddy works at a greesy factory and got into my boat after he got off work and left big huge greesy foot prints all in it. Washed right out and weve tracked mud in and out a few times and it just sprays out. Itll be in my next jon too I promise. Get you a set of fenders and keep the mud off it. Ima try to post some pics of the 1232 sometime but I dont have a computer so Ill have to use ole ladys phone or something. I write all this on my xbox internet explorer or our kindle fire. Lol gotta make due with what you got like my dad says.


----------



## warefishin (Jan 26, 2014)

I might have to give that carpet a shot. I like the look and feel just worried about the cleanup. But the stuff at lowes wasnt too high I looked at it last night 4 dollars a foot I belive for the six foot wide sections


----------



## warefishin (Jan 26, 2014)

I found some free out door sign material today.its the aluminum with poly in the middle I am going to use some for the decking.


----------



## warefishin (Jan 28, 2014)

Sold my other boat and started the demo today.


----------



## jonboatboy (Jan 28, 2014)

Ain't nothing to it but to do it. I bought me another boat. Its a 2001 alumacraft Tex special. Its got a 50hp Johnson and it don't need nothing. Although I haven't had it on the water I got a good feeling about it. I made the dealer do a compression test and they put the muffs on it. 

I think you'll be happy if you get that carpet from lowes. Boat looks good. Keep me posted


----------



## warefishin (Jan 29, 2014)

I want to build another box to mount a seat to. I am thinking making it out of aluminum and and some angle and just riveting a box together.


----------



## warefishin (Feb 1, 2014)

Got a lot of the strippind down done tonight. I should finish up tomorrow. Cant wait to get the new floor in and start putting it back together


----------



## warefishin (Feb 1, 2014)

Got a good bit more work done. I am going to the carwash going to get my moneys worth at the vacum. Also took off the motor so I can get to work on the transom.


----------



## warefishin (Feb 2, 2014)

A few more picks with most of the foam gone


----------



## warefishin (Feb 5, 2014)

Got it cleaned up and thought I would add a few more pics before I started prepping to prime this weekend.


----------



## warefishin (Feb 5, 2014)

My seat pedastals came in the mail today


----------



## jonboatboy (Feb 6, 2014)

OMG! Your wifes going to kill you for tearing that new boat apart. LMFAO! I aint been on this site in quiet a while but thought Id check out your progress. Looking good. I see you got it pretty clean. What color you going to paint it? I do body work for a living and ill give you FREE advice(LOL) if you need a pointer or two. Ive done everything from wreck rebuilds to custom restorations to painting peoples lawn furniture and mail boxes ( you should see my camillion mailbox). Its 2 in the morning and I just came in from working on my new boat. For some reason alot of stuff didnt work an its because it was all wired backwards. I simply swaped the hot and ground on the cig lighter and the bildge pump and they took off. Other then that little dumb stuff I believe its going to be a good boat. I did my 12ft jon like a hotrod. Its black on bottom and its silver from a ford taurus on top and it has a red pinstrip separatin the two colors. I had alot of complments on it. It has a huge fishing deck that I built and carpeted with that Lowes carpet I was telling you about and it still looks great. Think bout doing my new boat black with reflective red lettering so itll match my truck. Id like to put that grey carpet in it too. Its got tan carpet and its about the same color as that pewter (tan) color you see on chevy trucks and blazers. My buddy pulled it home in his pewter truck an bragged about how much better it looked behind his truck as mine is victory red. Keep up the good work and keep us posted. I could ramble al day so Ima stop now before I drive erbody nuts.


----------



## jonboatboy (Feb 6, 2014)

Also what size motor is on that thing. I cant tell from the pics. Another thing, I noticed you had a battery sitting next to the motor. Dont know if its true or not but I prefer not to do it but Ive always herd dont sit a good battery on concrete because itll ruin it.


----------



## warefishin (Feb 6, 2014)

It is a 25 evinrude tracker. I have to clean the carbs I am waiting on the kit to come in. Looks like there is a little corrosion on it from where the po painted over the zinc.

Thanks for the offer I know I will have a ton of questions when I get started.


----------



## warefishin (Feb 6, 2014)

I got the seats in still waiting on the swivels but I think the height is going to be about right


----------



## warefishin (Feb 6, 2014)

Still tring to decide what I am going to do over the aluminum decking. I dont really want to carpet it because of all the junk I get in my boat while fishing my local spots leaves dirt etc.

I have thought about bedliner and paint with sand in it.

I also have thought about carpeting the sides and bedlining the floor. I want to do gray with whatever I decide on.


----------



## rscottp (Feb 6, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341034#p341034 said:


> warefishin » 06 Feb 2014, 21:30[/url]"]Still tring to decide what I am going to do over the aluminum decking. I dont really want to carpet it because of all the junk I get in my boat while fishing my local spots leaves dirt etc.
> 
> I have thought about bedliner and paint with sand in it.
> 
> I also have thought about carpeting the sides and bedlining the floor. I want to do gray with whatever I decide on.



Trying to decide what to use for my floors too. Leaning toward Nautolex vinyl flooring, if not probably some type of non skid paint.


----------



## warefishin (Feb 8, 2014)

Mostly drilling out the rivets and removing bolts in the transom today. Now I just have to cut the weld and finish up.

If anybody can help me understand my livewell plumbing I would appreciate it. Iy only has 2 hoses going in. One is an overflow that runs to the side of the boat the other is hooked up to a hose that runs to the pump at the transom.

I am assuming the one running to the side of the boat with the pvc sticking up inside the livewell is the overflow and drain. Do u just pull out the pvc to make it drain?if so you would still have an inch and a half of water that wouldnt drain.....

The other coming from the pump I assume is for filling and aeration. 

I have never had a plumbed live well always just the gravity filled. Thanks again guys. If anybody can steer me in the right direction if I am thinking of this backwards somehow. 

I may install a plug that I could drain at the end of the day since the livewell is right above the valley that runs to the drain.or maybe plumb in a hose that runs back there..


----------



## jonboatboy (Feb 9, 2014)

Your right about your live well. one hose will pump water in from your transome bidge pump into your livewell and airate it. The hole with the pvc pipe in it is a drain/overflow and it wil allow freshwater to come in and out of the livewell. It is really tall piece of pipe comming out of the bottom but if your not satisfied you could cut it down to maybe a quarter in. or so. I would measure it off the bottom of the livewell and go a quarter in. all the way around the pipe and cut it with a cutoff wheel or a small air powered jigsaw. When the pvc isnt in the hole it will allow fresh water to come in and out and wont let you over flow it if your airating the water. Before you pull you boat out the water push the pve pipe into the hole to make it hold water to keep your fish alive until you get em to the butcher table LOL. You can also use your livewell for dry storage by pushing the pvc pipe down in the hole and it wont let water in. Now you got me thinking and you need to use your own judgement on it but if the hose slips over the drain for the livewell on the outside then you will be fine to wack it off flush with the bottom of the livewell. If your careful you can cut off most of the pipe and use a small die grinder or angle grinder to grind the rest of it away but try to stay off the bottom much as possible. Leave the welds and dont grind em flush so you know your safe and itll look like a row of nickels wrapping around the hole like it should. Mine in my new boat is set up just like your but I have a plastic threaded piece that comes through the bottom of the livewell and I have a piece of pvc that has the male end that threads into the livewell for a plug. You may want to add a spraybar to the hose that comes into the livewell so itll bust up water to help airate it better. Most fish dont require much airation and Ive not seen anyone to keep the hybrid striper alive even in a livewell. We had 9 channel cats in a 5 gallon bucket on a all night fishing trip and only 2 of em was dead when I got home. I also had 6 flatheads on a stringer tied to the inside of my truck bed one time and they fell out and hung bout a foot off the pavment all the way home bout 20 miles and they was still alive (ones stil alive in my swimming pool and been in there since mid summer). Ive been trying to take pic of my new boat to post em on here but not been successful yet. Oh yeah almost forgot. Man I know you got a little boy bout 4 I believe is what you said and I would def carpet it because you know anything and everything thats just raw aluminum will get scalding hot in the sun and he might touch it or sit on it before he relizes its too hot. If you use the indoor outdoor carpet I promise you itll be ok if you get mud leaves or has a friend with greesy work boots to step all in it LMAO. Dawn dish soap or that ole purple power you get at the dollar store and walmat will clean anything. I think its 12 bucks for a gallon at walmart. Soak it and wash it out and itll look new again. Even if you put bed liner or some kinda coating on that aluminum I promise yal will like carpet better. I like to walk around barefooted when I fish with the ole lady and my 1232 was killer on the feet if you didnt watch where you stepped. Its your boat though and you know what you like so do it to your satisfaction. I just dont like to see anyone say " well I shouldve done it that way" or theyll say " next time".


----------



## jonboatboy (Feb 9, 2014)

Now Im lookingat your pictures again and I see theres a plastic looking thing to the right of the pipe commin out the floor. Is that your drain and the pipe is a overflow? Its really hard to tell by the pics but I would like to know now so if you get a chance post some more of everything and where its going and commin from. We will figure this out!


----------



## warefishin (Feb 9, 2014)

Man you are about to have me talked into carpet. Haha. I cant make my mind up. I switch back and forth.

The little plastic circle on the live well is the fitting where the black hose in the first picture attached I think. It has a kittle nosle on it to aerate it looks like. I think I will just build something permanent out of pvc when I put it back in.


----------



## DrNip (Feb 9, 2014)

Unfortunately some livewells with a drain tube are designed poorly and don't properly drain the livewell all the way when the tube is pulled. Mine isn't nearly as bad as yours but erks me that I will have about 1/4" of water in it every time I drain it. If I would have known it would have been designed this poorly I would have had one built outside of the manufacturer or just gone with a cooler type.


----------



## warefishin (Feb 9, 2014)

I think I am going to split the overflow line into an overflow and a true drain.


----------



## warefishin (Feb 9, 2014)

I got some work done today in a couple of hours we had free. I got the transom exposed cutting a few welds and took it out. The transom was soaked. It did come out in 3 pieces so I put it back together so I can trace a good copy.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 9, 2014)

Good work.


----------



## warefishin (Feb 9, 2014)

I picked up a 67 lb trolling motor off craigslist today. And the guy threw in a fish finder with it that he had attached to it


----------



## jonboatboy (Feb 10, 2014)

Boy that ole transome sure is rotten. Could be worse. Could be me. Lol you don't need no help. You seem like a smart guy with lots of DO IT attitude. Ima just sit back and tell you good job and great work. LMAO if my boat was tore apart like that Id be ready to kill somebody. Only thing Ima stay on you about is that carpet. You know yourself that your ole lady and the boy would like carpet a lot better then anything else. Its gonna be a nice boat. Don't make it redneck and have ole rubber hot floors. I swear ive pulled seats out of cars and used purple power and dawn and a pressure washer and made em look brand new. Ole lady and the boy can sit back barefooted while you fish. She can read or tan or do whatever and the boy can play in the floor or run around on soft cool carpet. Happy wife happylife. Ask her opinion. 
You sure did get a smoking deal on that trolling motor. Motorguide is just as good as Minn Kota. Ive had one Minn kota and one motorguide until I bought my new boat. It has a motorguide on it but I want a Minn Kota Edge.


----------



## warefishin (Feb 13, 2014)

Finally cut and glued the transom. I used the titebond. I am going to have to get some more spar tomorrow to coat this thing.


----------



## warefishin (Feb 13, 2014)

Tonight I am going to work on prepping my military seatboxes for paint. I thought about just leaving them green but with all the work I am doing on everything else I figured I may as well.


----------



## warefishin (Feb 13, 2014)

No doubt jbb my wife says carpet. Hahhaha but I cant let her in on the decisions hahah.

I had an edge on my first boat and I liked it it was a good trolling motor. The thing that worries me about this motorguide is that it is a 52 inch shaft and the 24v is pretty heavy. Makes me wonder about battery placement. 

With 2 batteries and the trolling motor up front not to mention my 225 up there I dont think the motor gas tank and cranking battery are going to be enough weight in the back. 

I am going to take it out in the water and play around with the batteries after I get the new transom and see how it rides.


----------



## warefishin (Feb 15, 2014)

I used 2 pieces of 3/4 inch after I eyeballed it I thought it was 1.5 inches. Of course I sanded and etc before I dry fit it and found out.

Cut the new transom today glued a 3/4 inch and 1/2 inch piece to get the 1.25 thickness


----------



## warefishin (Feb 15, 2014)

I used some muriatic acid to wash the boat tonight. I didnt leave it on long probably 2 minutes. Basically by the time I got done spraying the boat I started rinsing the first part I sprayed.

I used a 1:1 ratio I picked the bottle of muriatic acid up at lowes it said for cleaning cement. It worked so well I believe it could damage the aluminum if you left it too long. It is really strong a respirator and goggles would be smart. But the results were awesome it got all but a couple of stains off with little or no effort.

I put it in a cheap garden sprayer.[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1392520342375.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1392520385008.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## rscottp (Feb 15, 2014)

You might want to read this;
https://forum729.activeboard.com/t13861796/using-muriatic-acid-to-clean-your-aluminum-boat/


----------



## warefishin (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for the link man, I don't see me using it in the future for general cleaning the boat but with all the stains from the treated wood and zinc screws on the bottom of the boat it helped a ton. I was about to have to sand or use the grinder to get them out. I washed out the the boat with the hose and let it run for probably ten minutes. Tomorrow I might grab some lime or baking soda and fill the boat with some water too be cautious, but I am going to tell you short of my boat being ruined tomorrow I was very pleased with the results. Hopefully I will not go find just the plastic when I get there tomorrow. HAHA.


----------



## rscottp (Feb 15, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341959#p341959 said:


> warefishin » 15 Feb 2014, 23:46[/url]"]Thanks for the link man, I don't see me using it in the future for general cleaning the boat but with all the stains from the treated wood and zinc screws on the bottom of the boat it helped a ton. I was about to have to sand or use the grinder to get them out. I washed out the the boat with the hose and let it run for probably ten minutes. Tomorrow I might grab some lime or baking soda and fill the boat with some water too be cautious, but I am going to tell you short of my boat being ruined tomorrow I was very pleased with the results. Hopefully I will not go find just the plastic when I get there tomorrow. HAHA.



You probably got it all out by running the water but neutralizing it would be a good idea. Better safe then sorry. It sure is nice and clean now.


----------



## warefishin (Feb 16, 2014)

I got a little work done today. I had some corrosion behind the transom so I cleaned it up good and skim coatex it with jb weld. 

My wife painted my seat boxes I will take some pics of the seats mounted tomorrow.

I also hooked up a battery and tried to fire up the engine. It runs if u are giving it a lot of gas but dies if u try to let it idle. So I am probably Going to have to clean the carb. Looks like I am going to have to remove the starter to get to one of the screws.

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1392610824172.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1392610864264.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## jonboatboy (Feb 18, 2014)

Don't remember if you said what brand the motor was but looks just like 18hp evinrude I had whitch are also the same as 25s and maybe 20s or 30s. I traded it for my little 9.8 because it had a fist full of little problems I didn't wanna try to fix but those are great little motors.


----------



## warefishin (Feb 18, 2014)

Its a johnnyrude 25 tracker. This one needs some work too man, the previous owner pained over the zinc so there is some corrosion and pain chipping in spots. Once I get the boat headed in the right direction I am going to to work on it, clean the carb, new plugs, service the lower unit etc. I haven't done a lot of work on 2 strokes so it takes me a while but I like working on them before I take them out and get stuck on the water.

on a side note, I bought an attwood "self venting" gas tank when I was checking out the engine, and the thing was blown up like a balloon after just one day of sitting. I am going to take it back to Wal Mart, I might try another one, but that makes me a little nervous.


----------



## jonboatboy (Feb 19, 2014)

Their easy to work on. Fuel fire and compression and they should run. I got a heck of a deal is the only reason I traded that 18 off and it went to a family member so its not like I wont ever see it again. Boats commin along pretty good. 
On that carpet subject again. LMAO my new boat has a light tan carpet in it and it was dingy looking and had a few gressy looking places. I grabbed my gallon sprayer with Purple power and a bottle of dawn and soaked and scrubbed my rear off and it looks brand new. Lol I was at the car wash at like 3 in the morning cause I couldnt sleep washing it out. Had the bildge pump going and pumping water and soap out the boat because the drain hole wasnt letting it out fast enough. Im happy with it. One of these days Ill figure a way to post some pics.


----------



## warefishin (Mar 1, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393728922197.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393728939166.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393728958908.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## warefishin (Mar 1, 2014)

I am about to prime the floor. I have been putting coats of spar on my new transom. It is taking awhile giving each coat 24 hours to dry. I have also been trying to only paint the horizontal surfaces so It will go on thick.


----------



## warefishin (Mar 1, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393729234790.jpg[/attachment]

This is the foam they have at my local lowes its only a half inch thick so I would have to layer it.


----------



## rscottp (Mar 2, 2014)

I have the same foam available but in 1" and 2" thick 2'x8' sheets.


----------



## warefishin (Mar 2, 2014)

Alright I will check some of the lowes stores out of town. Thanks man. I just wanted to make sure thats wgat everyone else was using.


----------



## rscottp (Mar 2, 2014)

The foam in the pic is blue? Mine is, hard to tell in your picture.


----------



## warefishin (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes sir its blue. They didnt have any pink.i have seen some before but they didny have any when I looked.


----------



## rscottp (Mar 2, 2014)

Pink and blue are the same stuff. I have also seen a green version. It is all XPS foam which is what you want. I live in NE and when I googled the stuff there are a couple places that sell recycled foam for cheap, you may want to see if there are any places in your area that do the same.


----------



## warefishin (Mar 2, 2014)

Sure will man thanks for your help this stuff was in 4x8 sheets


----------



## warefishin (Mar 2, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393802245426.jpg[/attachment]

I primed the whole interior hoping it might provide a little protection and give the carpet something to stick too if I go that route.


----------



## warefishin (Mar 2, 2014)

Just to clarify I am still putting in decking.


----------



## warefishin (Mar 2, 2014)

I went ahead and used some tractor paint drom tractor supply to paint the transom before I put the transom board back in. I used the ford gray and it is lighter than I wanted. They had another gray. I think it was new holland gray I am going to try it on a spot next. I have decided to go with the tractor paint and go with the black for a bottom paint and the gray everywhere else.


----------



## jonboatboy (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry man but I gotta get a laugh in because you was talking about puttin the carpet in. I think youll like it. Speaking of carpe5. Took my new boat to the lake last Saturday and was creeping in the shallows when I seen the biggest crawdad ive ever seen in my life. My buddy wss trolling so I jumped out and grabbed the craw and when I got back in 5he boat I tracked m7d all in the carpet that I had just washed and scrubbed but I let it dry and hit with a shop vac and it all came up . Left a fine brown color behind but I believe the water hose will wash it out with no scrubbing when the temp warms up. Just got a galaxy s4 phone so I hope to post pics soon as I figure this thing out


----------



## warefishin (Mar 4, 2014)

Haha man I have the same phone. If you use the app it ask you to download. I think its tapatalk its pretty easy to post pictures off your phone.


----------



## jonboatboy (Mar 4, 2014)

Trying to post a pic with tapatalk so excuse any mistakes[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393994416764.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393994442735.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393994459919.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## jonboatboy (Mar 5, 2014)

Finally I figured out how to post pics. Thanks for the info. bro. I wanted to post a couple of pics on your forum because I kept talking about it and didnt wanna be one of those people that no one believes even has a boat. Lol. Need to clean my garage so I couldn't get any good angles without everyone seeing all my junk. Let me know what you think.


----------



## warefishin (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice Clean looking boat, looks like a great setup.


----------



## jonboatboy (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks man. Where you at? I check your build everyday and havent seen you in a while. Hurry up springs commin!


----------



## warefishin (Mar 7, 2014)

I have been putting the spar on my transom board so i can install it and take it too the welder. I have done a little work other than that but I found myself going in 10 different directions when I started working on the boat. So I decided to focus on getting the transom put back together so I can get it to the welder.

Here is my plan for the next couple of weeks. I want to have it done or at least fishable by the first of april......

I am going to put the last coat of spar on it today. 
Install the transom tomorrow/Sunday Remove stickers...
Take to the welder Monday
When I get it back before I mount the motor I am going to flip it over and paint the bottom.
Check out the trailer and decide if I want to put on new axle springs etc. or If I am going to drop 700 on a new one. 
By the 14th I want to have the bottom painted and have the boat sitting on a workable trailer. 

So then i will have 2 weeks to put it back together. Floors, carpet, wiring, etc. Also I need to clean up the engine. Replace plugs, impeller, lower unit oil, clean carb. 

I am really looking forward to getting it back from the welder So I can start heavy into the putting it back together phase. 

Pretty ambitious but I think I can come close.


----------



## warefishin (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is what I have been thinking about. Where do I put the 2 batteries for my 24v trolling motor. 


up front
- me 220lbs
-trolling motor 60 lbs


back 
25 johnson- 150lbs? 
Gas Tank
Cranking Battery (60lbs)
Fishing Partner-Sometimes 200lb somtimes (70lb
Depends on if my son or my buddies go. I am smart enough not to put my wifes weight online. 

I have room to put the batteries in the front but I would really rather have them in the back with the cranking battery so I can use the room up front for storage. Since thats where I will do most of my fishing. 

I am leaning toward having all 3 batteries in the back. Let me know if you guys see a problem with this or if you have another solution. I am going to get some of the smaller deep cycle batteries since I rarely ever used all the juice in my single battery when I had a 12 volt trolling motor.

I can't really put them anywhere other than the front or the back because of the open layout of the boat.


----------



## warefishin (Mar 8, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394328009670.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394328033359.jpg[/attachment]


I got some work done today. I put self etching primer on all the aluminum pieces that I plan on carpeting. I hope to the primer adds a layer of protection 

I also painted the back of the transom. Before I attach everything.

I started to pull all the stickers. It came off in one piece until I got to the back on one side. The otherside came off easily with a putty knife and my heat gun. I want to have the bottom ready to paint so when I get it back from the welder I can flip it over and paint it before I put the motor back on.

The stickers are so brittle I am going to try to remove whats left with some kind of chemical.


----------



## jonboatboy (Mar 9, 2014)

Thats what I wanted to see. Lol thought you gave up. looks like you got it al planned out. Weight wise with the batterys in the back youll plain nice because youll be up front to keep the nose down. should be able to plain at low speeds no problem. I laughed out loud when you said you knew better then to post your wifes weight. I use eraser wheels on a angle grinder to remove the stickers on police cars when I get those kind that wont come off in one piece. I think you can buy the whels at harbor freight or your local body shop suppier. Ive used the wheels on a cordlace drill also where I didnt have air access. Its just heats em up and rolls glue sticker and all off into the floor. whole lot faster then heating the stickers to but messier. thats why I try heat first so theres less to clean up.


----------



## warefishin (Mar 9, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394412625234.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394412637134.jpg[/attachment]

I got the transom back on today and I am going to take it to the welder sometime this week. That is going to be a huge relief when I get that done. It should be just putting it all back together after that. The fun part.

Made a little mess but I put the 5200 on all the bolts that go through and the live well and bilge. I went ahead and installed new ones while I had the back open before I got everything welded back. I thought it would be a little easier.


----------



## warefishin (Mar 10, 2014)

A couple of crude wiring diagrams.1 for the 24v trolling motor one for the accessories.the squiggly lines are the negatives

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394424869911.jpg[/attachment]

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394424827534.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## warefishin (Mar 10, 2014)

I attached the seats to the army boxes I bought to use as bases. They felt pretty sturdy but just in case I put a piece of 3/4 inch plywood down under them that I varnished while I was varnishing the transom. This will just give the swivel a little extra clearance.


----------



## jonboatboy (Mar 11, 2014)

I really like the army boxes. Those are cool. Thought about mounting a ammo can myself for a sure dry storage. Man Ive been on the lake the last 3 days and had 2 monster bass. Well their the biggest I've ever caught. Phone went dead so I didnt get a picture of one but my buddy has one of it but I got a nice one saturday before my ole lady and my boy met me at the boat ramp and joined me on the water. Better hurry your missing them line burners! LOL


----------



## jonboatboy (Mar 11, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394512355609.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## jonboatboy (Mar 11, 2014)

Check me out.


----------



## warefishin (Mar 11, 2014)

I see you doing work. HAHA. Man its shorts and t shirt weather down here right now. It will change in a couple of days, but I am getting the itch. 

I took the boat to the welder today he said it was going to cost me about 120 at 60 dollars an hour to do everything I wanted done. I am going to get the transom stuff welded back together and get about twenty holes filled in the back from where the old floor originally attached, and the transducer and a couple of holes that were just rivets to hold the extra pieces to the transom. I don't like the idea of drilling half way into my just varnished transom to put a couple of rivets in when I can just get him to hit it in a couple of spots. 

He also said he might have some trailer stuff laying around we could use to get the trailer up and running, so If I can do that and just add a couple of new bunk boards I might be in business.


----------



## jonboatboy (Mar 11, 2014)

Dont blame you. Welds are always better then rivits. I just bought a new fishfinder and trying to decide how to fix the holes in the transome from the old one. A buddy of mine had a hummingbird 597ci I got for 170. It has gps temp speed and all and its color too. Its 450 new at gander mountain. He split me on a new transducer so I ended up coming out another 20 bucks but to have 190 in it and I have all his fishing points also. I think I did pretty good. Keep me posted on the tracker.


----------



## warefishin (Mar 11, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394596634569.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394596647220.jpg[/attachment]


Built a outboard stand tonight while the boat is at the welders. Its just screwed tofether now but I am going put a bolt in at the intersections .


----------



## warefishin (Mar 18, 2014)

I am waiting on the boat to get back from the welder and I am doing a little wrok on the motor to pass the time. I ordered one of the clymer books and I have found the manual online. These are both going to help me out I think.


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 19, 2014)

Be careful with that insulation board that you never spill gasoline on it or it will instantly dissolve into basically napalm...

try a piece in a coffee can to see - 

Boat builders use a poured expanding urethane foam for a reason - a bit harder to work with, but doesn't react to gasoline.

https://www.uscomposites.com/foam.html

mixing in small quantities will allow you to fill all the voids in stages rather than having a mushroomed mess all over the place.


----------



## warefishin (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the tip otw, I will test it for sure especially since I had planned on putting some foam under the fuel canister.


----------



## warefishin (Mar 20, 2014)

Tonight i cleaned the carb and put it back on, I still am planning on replacing the impeller, plugs and Lower Unit oil this week While I wait on the boat to get back from the welder.

I had to remove the starter and bracker to get to the carb. I hate having to install the carb without knowing for sure if I got everything.


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 20, 2014)

Could be much worse...the carb for the motor that came with my boat was disassembled and in a child's sandcastle form/pale ... now it's in a zip-lock freezer bag. I pulled down the parts list and diagram but still haven't had time to sit down & order everything I'm missing or wanting to replace anyway since it's already in pieces.

Looks like someone used a dremel to get the plastic cover that the pull-cord passes through off as well - with all these genius backyard mechanics roaming the world how will I ever keep up???


----------



## warefishin (Mar 23, 2014)

I took off the lower unit tonight, and Tomorrow I am going to replace the water pump and then change the oil in the lower unit, I was going to go ahead and change the lower unit oil but I couldn't get the plug screws out, I am going to try one of those manual impact deals tomorrow, I hit it with some pb blaster tonight a couple of times and tapped on it with a hammer a couple of times but It still wouldn't budge. 

on the boat, It has been at the welder the last 2 weeks, its driving me crazy I have a weeks vacation coming up and if it isn't back by friday I am going to go crazy. He is giving me a good deal on it or I would have gone and gotten it already but I can't wait the whole break and not get anything done. lol. My Wife might have paid him to keep it up there.. haha


----------



## warefishin (Mar 24, 2014)

Replaced the impeller and waterpump housing. I also got those two screws out to drain the lower unit oil. I used one of the manual impact drivers. I got it at Oreiley's they didn't have one anywhere else. It was less than 10 dollars and worked like a charm.I also hit the motor with a fresh coat of black implement paint while I had the lower unit off.


----------



## jonboatboy (Mar 25, 2014)

You been busy. Still keeping an eye out for you to post pictures of your boat when it's done at the welders.


----------



## warefishin (Mar 30, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396231640423.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396231671565.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396231688608.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396231729688.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## warefishin (Mar 31, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396274514536.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## warefishin (Apr 2, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396475510230.jpg[/attachment]

Shout out to my tinboat boys I put a pvc trim piece on top of my new bunks. Quick cheap and easy. I think it is going to work well.


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 3, 2014)

If it's the 3/8" x 1.5" stripping I'm thinking of it also makes great bows for holding up boat covers if you buy the slotted anchor points from Attwood...

To figure the length insert one end in the mount and cover the boat with the opposite end of the full piece sticking out the opposite side. Bend it upward and hold it in place with a clamp when you get it to the right length that it supports the cover without pulling the bungee over the gunwale...mark & cut with a pocket knife nice & easy.

So much easier than the wooden slats and the spring connectors that you need to buy to work with the kit, and they don't mold up on you.


----------



## jonboatboy (Apr 3, 2014)

Boat looks great. If you lived close I'd lay a slick paint job on it for you and wouldn't charge a dime just to say I painted it. Lol coming along great..


----------



## warefishin (Apr 4, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396623717082.jpg[/attachment]

Last coat of massy ferguson gray


----------



## warefishin (Apr 15, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1397605600143.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1397605621808.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1397605634433.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1397605653137.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1397605670242.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1397605690816.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## warefishin (Apr 15, 2014)

Just to get you guys up to date.

I have 

-replaced the schrader valve on the solenoid since it was leaking
- ran a pretty heavy dose of seafoam through the motor
- replaced a spark plug
-Finished attaching the transom 
-mounted the motor 
-ran the wires for controls and steerings


----------



## warefishin (Apr 15, 2014)

2 questions, 

I noticed a nick on the steering cable looks like there is a little corrosion inside it, Is there anything I can do to fix it? or do I have to order another one? Steering doesn't seem to bad, a little tougher than a brand new motor. 

I also have a picture of the amount of water coming out of the exhaust, is that normal I haven't played with an outboard enough to know. Usually its close to the water and I never paid it any attention. I feel like i have a lined up the water line when I reattached the lower unit and I have a pretty good stream coming out.


----------



## jonboatboy (Apr 16, 2014)

Every outboard I've ever seen blows water out the exhaust. Both my 50 Johnson and my 9.8 Mercury do it. I see you have about 100 psi on both cylinders so that's a plus. As far as your steering cable question I don't know. I'd go head and finish the build and grease all the fittings every other outing and see if it smoothes up. If not then replacement of the cable will be a worse case scenario. If your not like me and have plenty of money then put a new one on it and keep trucking. Lmao!


----------



## Rat (Apr 16, 2014)

Nothing worse than a locked up or broken steering cable on the water. $90 is pretty cheap piece of mind. 

Water out of the exhaust jacket is normal, looks good.


----------



## warefishin (Apr 16, 2014)

Thats about right, Rat were have you seen them for 90 bucks? I checked the ez glyde site and they were almost 200 for cable replacements. Just want to make sure I am going to get the best deal I can.


----------



## rscottp (Apr 16, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348922#p348922 said:


> warefishin » 16 Apr 2014, 10:09[/url]"]Thats about right, Rat were have you seen them for 90 bucks? I checked the ez glyde site and they were almost 200 for cable replacements. Just want to make sure I am going to get the best deal I can.


I got my steering kit from ebay(new old stock for $99, shipping included) but the going rate for new uflex and tele flex cables seemed to be in the $90 range plus or minus.


----------



## Rat (Apr 16, 2014)

Check ebay and Amazon. Seems I remember I got my 12 footer for about $90 plus shipping off of Amazon.


----------



## warefishin (May 3, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1399091060508.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1399091078375.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1399091099613.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1399091118751.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## jonboatboy (May 12, 2014)

That CARPET sure does look good. Lol its getting there.


----------



## warefishin (May 18, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400394775145.jpg[/attachment]

Done with 90 percent of the wiring. I have to finish up the trolling motor and clean everything up


----------



## warefishin (May 18, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400434202955.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400434217735.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400434230641.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400434242032.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400434255001.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400434275386.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400434287228.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## warefishin (May 21, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400719178749.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400719191422.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## Gators5220 (May 21, 2014)

Comin together nicely.


----------



## warefishin (May 22, 2014)

Thanks guys I have hit a small hic up. How do you guys lay the sheats of foam board down in between the ribs if you have a small v in the floor. In other words it isn't flat. How do you guys get it to level up to the top of the ribs.


----------



## jonboatboy (May 22, 2014)

You could trim and cut it to fit flush. Cut angles in the bottom of the foam or lay it down in 2 separate pieces. The foam under the decks in my big boat is just star foam and it's just big blocks that are laid in there. I'd try to cut it to lay flush. Don't have to be pretty as it'll never be seen but will serve it's purpose. Use a sharp knife or a hand saw like you use to cut limbs off trees. Just my 2 cents worth. Looking good.


----------



## warefishin (May 22, 2014)

Just keeping you guys up to date, I dri fit my trolling motor on the boat today and there isn't near enough wire going to the foot pedal. This is because of the extra front deck were the cooler goes. I have looked around online looks like I may can order a new steering control cable and could probably splice the other wires to give them a few extra feet.


----------



## will15120 (May 24, 2014)

Sure is coming along well! I have the same switch panel and it works great.


----------



## warefishin (May 26, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401147373314.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401147389826.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401147406128.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## warefishin (May 26, 2014)

I took the boat out for the 1st time yesterday. Since I have updated I finished reattaching all the sidewalls etc. And since i told my son we would go fishing the first day he was off for summer a couple of months ago I rushed the floor a little, I wasn't sold on the carpet idea and after our first couple of times out and the amount of trash I have gotten out of the boat it confirms it, I am going with something else in the floor, I like the carpet on the sides and tops and inside the storage, but i can't have it on the floor. I used just some of the cheap plywood and some of the reinforced fiberglass stuff that people use in bathrooms over the top. It took me about 4 hours including making the cardboard template to get the floors into place and we were off. There are a couple of spots I can tighten up the floor when I replace the cardboard as expected and I know the plywood will not last for ever but we keep the boat under the shelter so I think It will be fine to get some fishing done over the summer or until I find some aluminum or something permanent to go back with

1st trip out we noticed a lot of water in the boat and after filling the boat with water again when I got home, I narrowed it down to either the livewell or the drain hose for the livewell, since when we filled the boat water was coming out of the livewell drain and it should have been a closed system. anyway I plugged the livewell drain and then filled the livewell and it was the hose that was leaking I was pretty excited since that was a cheap fix.

went out today and there was no leaks and the boat ran well, it would start to act like it was struggling to get fuel when I ran it at full throttle to long, I don't know if its a fuel pump issue or just a bad seal in the fuel line somewhere. I would back it down to idle for 30 seconds and then its good to run again for 5 minutes or so. like the tank wasn't venting or something. 

Very happy with it so far.

Still need to
- add a livewell pump screen
-finish rod lockers
-mount transducer on transom- probably going to go with the cutting board
-mount a trolling motor.

I also found that with the long front deck the trolling motor I have is too big for the boat, i thought about lengthening the shaft and the footpedal but its too much work when I can probably trade it for one that just fits...


----------



## warefishin (May 26, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401148517711.jpg[/attachment]

Hose leak


----------



## jonboatboy (May 29, 2014)

Looks good. Glad to hear your enjoying it. Sorry the carpet didn't work out for you. I like it but if it was for everyone then they wouldn't sell anything else.


----------



## warefishin (May 29, 2014)

Hahahaha. Very true. Thanks for all your help man.


----------



## warefishin (Jun 2, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401753256989.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401753271939.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401753289187.jpg[/attachment]


This how I did the rod lockers. I was going to use aluminum angle but I went with the pvc trim piece I think it will be fine. Just for a little support


----------



## jonboatboy (Jun 2, 2014)

That's the only thing I wish my boat had was a rod locker. If I decide to keep it the this winter you will see it on here getting redone and a custom rod locker built. Looks good though. Coming right along.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 4, 2014)

Try Tuff Coat rubberized paint for your flooring surface. You might need to apply some bondo to the top of the plywood to smooth it out first, but it rolls on and gives you traction even when wet - but it cleans up so much easier than carpet and isn't an opportunity for a hook to get stuck.


----------



## warefishin (Jun 4, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401917584953.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401917595208.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401917605509.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## warefishin (Jun 4, 2014)

Those last couple of pics are what I used to keep yhe rod locker doors closed.


----------



## warefishin (Jun 7, 2014)

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1402190231839.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1402190245660.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## warefishin (Jun 7, 2014)

The throttle cable broke at the threads right by the motor


----------



## warefishin (Jun 8, 2014)

My repair for the throttle cable. What could go wrong hahah. I want to go fishing tomorrow. Hopefully it will last or I will have to rig the cable with some parachord like I did today and limp home.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks like you could have slipped a threaded tube over it before you, uhm, yeah... that epoxy stuff hardens nasty...


----------



## nguye569 (Jul 15, 2015)

love this boat! my goal is try to find one of these or alumacraft's equivalent, the crappie jon


----------



## PATRIOT (May 21, 2017)

Realize this is an old post but yesterday I had to repair my cable as well.
Rather simple fix on these vintage cables . . . just unscrew the broken nipple from the housing then screw the remaining nipple (with adjuster) right into the cable end. It threads in just about .25"
Same thing on the cable housing end if that breaks . . . that end threads in about an inch.


----------

